# replace stock air filter with cone air filter?



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. im thinking in replacing the stcok air filter with a cone one, but keep it inside the box...

i will have to add a small tube in order to make space for it to fit. 

do you thing there's any problem replacing the air filters type?i want to keep the box so i dont mess up with maf...

thanks


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i think you would be better off just running a k&n drop in, an injen cai, zzp sri or wait for another company to come out with something. You won't gain anything more out of the cone filter then the k&n drop in and you will have to modify the stock box possibly causing and air leak. plus i doubt it would even fit due to the very low profile of the upper section of the air box.


----------

